# facile/irresponsible and childish criminal acts



## trigel

How would you translate this phrase? I mainly care about the adjectives.


----------



## Tararam

פשעים ילדותיים וחסרי אחריות

What do you mean by "facile"?


----------



## origumi

Tararam said:


> What do you mean by "facile"?



This is a nice definition I found:


> If someone does something easily, or shows ease, it is described as facile in a good way, but if someone takes the easy way out and shows a lack of thought or care, it is facile in a bad way.


----------



## Tararam

Yeah, I figured as much for the positive aspect of the word. The negative side on the other hand, I was not aware of. 
Good find 

So I guess a "facile crime"/"facile criminal act" would be a "mindlessly performed act"?


----------



## trigel

Tararam said:
			
		

> פשעים ילדותיים וחסרי אחריות



?האם ישנה סיבה מיוחדת כלשהי לסדר התארים זה
מדוע החלפת את "חסרי אחריות" ו-"ילדותיים"?



			
				Tararam said:
			
		

> So I guess a "facile crime"/"facile criminal act" would be a "mindlessly performed act"?



No, I mean to say the fact that the criminal turned to the crime, rather than the way it was performed, is the easy way out...


----------



## Tararam

trigel said:


> ?האם ישנה סיבה מיוחדת כלשהי לסדר התארים זה
> מדוע החלפת את "חסרי אחריות" ו-"ילדותיים"?
> 
> 
> ללא סיבה מיוחדת, אולי מכיוון שחסר אחריות מורכב משתי מילים.
> גם באנגלית הייתי מעדיף לרשום לדוגמא:
> "A sad and heart-breaking story" and not "A heart-breaking and sad story"
> 
> 
> No, I mean to say the fact that the criminal turned to the crime, rather than the way it was performed, is the easy way out...




אם כך, אין לי כרגע תרגום עברי מדויק לתואר הזה, לצערי.


----------



## origumi

Tararam said:


> מכיוון שחסר אחריות מורכב משתי מילים.


My Latin teacher called it חוק ההברות העולות  - the rule that when several adjectives accompanying a noun (or similar situations), they appear in ascending order by number of syllables. Embarrassingly I cannot recall the Latin or English name of this rule.


----------



## amikama

origumi said:


> My Latin teacher called it חוק ההברות העולות  - the rule that when several adjectives accompanying a noun (or similar situations), they appear in ascending order by number of syllables.


See also כל הקצר קודם.


> Embarrassingly I cannot recall the Latin or English name of this rule.


Maybe "Law of increasing members"? It's how it's called in this article.


----------



## origumi

amikama said:


> Maybe "Law of increasing members"? It's how it's called in this article.


Yes, thanks. That's one of Behaghel’s laws. A.k.a. "Law of Increasing Terms" or "Panini's Law".

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Behaghel's_laws


----------



## Stifled

In the media this sort of crime is often defined as "פחדני" 

so: מעשה נפשע ופחדני might work.


----------

